# Small world rabbit feed?



## Shelbers91 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just wondering what you think of the brand? It's average priced for my location and besides the purina specific rabbit feeds it shows a better analysis then even some more expensive feeds. There's no corn, it's a firm pellet and the protien is at 16% give or take, fat at 2.5% max give or take, fiber is at 20% give or take, it's kinda low in salt at 1.5% and calcium at 1.25%. Oh and phosphorous at 0.5% give or take. 

I understand they need variety so this is just what you think of this brand and what is your preferred brand and why? 

Also my feed choice would be for breeder meat Rex. If I had rabbits


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 15, 2012)

The most-recent review for a 25-lb bag on walmart.com say the ist ingredient is wheat. And I don't understand why you say that rabbits need variety in their pellets.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 15, 2012)

> Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein - Min - 16.00%. Crude Fat - Min - 2.50%. Crude Fiber - Min - 15.00%. Crude Fiber - Max - 20.00%. Calcium - Min - 0.75%. Calcium - Max - 1.25%. Phosphorus - Min - 0.50%. Salt - Min - 0.25%. Salt - Max - 0.75%. Sodium - Max - 0.30%. Vitamin A - Min - 3,000 Iu/Lb.
> 
> Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Wheat Middling's, Roughage Products, Soybean Meal, Feeding Oatmeal, DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera, Extract Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Ferrous Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement. Note: This Products Was Made In A Facility That Handles Peanuts. Pursuant To California Labeling Laws, The Following Ingredient Statement Applies To Product Manufactured In Our Fresno, Ca Facility. Product Manufactured At This Facility Will Include The Letter "F" In The Date Code. The Date Code Can Be Found On The White Strip At The Bottom Of The Bag. Sun Cured Alfalfa Meal, Wheat Mill Run, Soybean Hulls (8.0%), Safflower Meal, Rice Bran, Soybean Meal, Feeding Oatmeal, DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera, Extract Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Ferrous Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mono Nitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement.



Looks like another junky food like the Purinas. Love the "roughage products" ingredient.

You will get split answers, the meat breeders/showers will probably say this is okay as you're getting the rich protein for a low cost which is what matters most to alot of people who dont keep their rabbits as "pets", but bunnys on diets like this long term will eventually pay the price. Bunnys still deserve better then "Whatevers cheapest".


----------



## Shelbers91 (Mar 16, 2012)

Idk what you mean by variety in their pellets. When I said variety I mean like getting pellets and greens and carrots and things. 

Also I've seen cheaper rabbit food I was just asking the opinion. Cuz at my local feed store the guarantee analysis on their feed is worse as well as other feeds that are more expensive but have loads of sunflower seeds are too fattening. Thats why I'd like to know what you guys feed since it's sad to say small world rabbit feed looks better then most others around my area so far.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 16, 2012)

- Any rabbit over 6 months should be fed a food that is Timothy based, with a protein % less then 14. If the rabbit is under 6 months then you can offer an alfalfa based food with a higher protein level. 
- The pellet should be just that, 100% pellets no other items in the food like seeds.
- Ingredients should contain grains like wheat, oats, soy, etc. Not seeds like sunflower, millet.
- Stay away from foods containing corn and ingredients that aren't specific like "roughage products".
- The companys that charge more for their food like some of the ones listed below, also spend more on their ingredients so youre getting better quality.

Here are a few examples of some good foods.
http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/animal/detail?object=1550
http://www.martinmills.com/smallPetsRabbitTimothyAdult.asp
http://www.kaytee.com/products/kaytee-fortidiet-pro-health-rabbit-adult.php

Typically the foods you get at your local feed store for rabbits in the large bags, are less then ideal for a healthy good quality diet. Their designed and made with quantity in mind, not quality. Their ingredients are better sourced. Its not just about the guaranteed analysis, its the ingredients as well.

IMO I feed the martin food, nice low protein, good ingredients. You couldn't pay me enough to feed any type of Purina food or anything similar like the small world.


----------



## Shelbers91 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea those look alot better thanks! And oh now that you mention it I think I've seen oxbow on drs foster and smith ^^. I've never been a fan of katee though. I like brands that specialize. Like for my birds the pellet they get in addition to greens and fruits and seed is roudybush because it's compressed to retain nutrients and with no colors or added preservatives I get only small bags at a time for now unless I got more birds. It's the best pellet for parrots for now.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha my guys wouldn't touch roudybush but my Cockatoo inhales the harrisons pepper, so I buy that in the 1 lb bags. I've never been a fan of Kaytee either but for this type of comparison that food actually has what people should be looking for when it comes to ingredients. I dont like how Alfalfa is the 2nd ingredient but its only 12% protein and doesn't contain wheat. Its also alot easier to find then Oxbow and Martin.


----------



## Shelbers91 (Mar 16, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> Haha my guys wouldn't touch roudybush but my Cockatoo inhales the harrisons pepper, so I buy that in the 1 lb bags. I've never been a fan of Kaytee either but for this type of comparison that food actually has what people should be looking for when it comes to ingredients. I dont like how Alfalfa is the 2nd ingredient but its only 12% protein and doesn't contain wheat. Its also alot easier to find then Oxbow and Martin.



Well it took a few months but eventually they started eating it. And now they will eat it every day along with Higgins vita parakeet (budgie) seed, my local parrot supply warehouses veggie seed. And they get peat and carrots and corn and greenbeans and a lafabers avicake, protien suppliment, separate flax seed for omega 3 fatty acids and roudy bush orchard harvest soak and feed. When I get fruits and lettuce and stuff I supplement that in when I can 

I think I could get oxbow on drs foster and smith.


----------

